# some talks for forks of e-bikes



## babull (Nov 23, 2016)

I have bought a 26''x 4'' e-bike From China. cost $2100.
the brake is :TEKTRO dics.
the fork is SR-XCT. travel is 100mm
and want to change the fork to make it better. 
I am looking for a economy one, locked, the travel is 100-130mm not like fox, rockshox.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Try that one more time....in Engrish...or French


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Earth talk will suffice.

-just noticed your handle, perfect!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

That SuperV rear end.

My guess is it's a spammer. Seems to be shilling the bike.

http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/stealth-ebikes-1025615.html#post12942488


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

Classic chinese DIY store stuff .. Bafang motor, Tektro brakes, Shimano 7 gears Tourney, "Noname" fork and with 30 kg, heavy. I doubt there will be that many around here with those components to answer tech questions.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I didn't know they made frames for elfs?


----------

